# Long day, long paddle.... good feed though ;-)



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

I decided on an ambitious paddle last night after a few beers. I had my eye on a spot I had fished with a mate in his tinny. I would have to paddle from Caloundra to Roys Road. I hit that water about 5:30am and watched a glorious sunrise. Not sure how far it was but it took me 3 hours to get down there. I didn't rush, spent plenty of time flicking plastics however only scored a couple of undersize flattys until I got to the spot.

The tide was just about topped out and I was anchored up in about 2 meters of water and throwing my SP up onto a bank. About 20 mins in I felt what I thought was a flatty hit and then this thing took a run right across the front of the yak looking for deep water. Line was peeling of my Pflueger 2500 reel and the 6lb Nanofil was zinging off the reel. After a few good runs it sat deep under the yak just tail thumping until it finally succumbed and drifter up to the yak. At first I thought I had a small jewwy but it turned out to be a solid grunter. Very happy with that as they are great eating. My fish stocks were low so into the keeper net he went.

That was pretty much the only decent action I had down there. The odd small flatty was caught and released and I had had enough. Thought I will head back up towards home and fish my favourite spot on the low (new moon and all means they should be on the bite)

I stopped and had a few flicks and trolled a bit and was back up the Caloundra end right on 1pm. I hit my spot, anchored up and waited for the bite to heat up. It wasn't long until I had a few smallish flattys on board that I released but I thought that is a great sign as past experience has taught me that the small ones come on the bite before the bigger ones. I hooked up to something that seemed to have good weight and after a small tussle in came a 33cm bream. Poor think was deep hooked and bleeding badly so I took him home. (I don't usually keep bream)

Sure enough the tide really got low and the bigger ones came on the bite. Over the next hour and a bit I would have caught 15 flattys. All between 60cm and mid fortys. I kept a few for a feed and headed off once the tide turned and they settled down.

As I paddled home I bumped into a couple of fellas on yaks who seemed impressed with my catch. I think I may have converted them tp light gear and plastics ;-) Told them to get on here and learn some tricks. Will see of they sign up.

Sorry there aren't more pics, I dropped my camera over board in 4 meters of water&#8230;&#8230;. I don't wanna talk about it :-(


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice day on the water bet you are tired after that. Well done. Might be time to tie a cord on the new camera. Cheap insurance.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

suehobieadventure said:


> Nice day on the water bet you are tired after that. Well done. Might be time to tie a cord on the new camera. Cheap insurance.


I said I dont want to talk about it!!! hahahhaa....

I lost a camera overboard while offshore a few weeks back. Thought I had learnt my lesson.... seems not. I was even given one of those flotation key ring thingys to attach to it but its sitting on my kitchen bench :-/..... worst this is loosing my SD card with some good pics on it.


----------



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

Some exceptional Flatties, good day on the fish.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Not to talk about it or anything but I know of a salvage crew. Feed em pasta with lots of cheese and they'll go look for ya.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah I've done that trip the other way round funchy, not sure if it Was worth it in the end fish wise but good exercise if nothing else. Nice flatties and grunter. Well have to join forces for a flatty hunt soon.


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

captaincoochin said:


> Yeah I've done that trip the other way round funchy, not sure if it Was worth it in the end fish wise but good exercise if nothing else. Nice flatties and grunter. Well have to join forces for a flatty hunt soon.


yes mate for sure. Shoot me a PM sometime.


----------

